# My fine art wedding photography site



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

You have some good stuff there. I do photography as well, but my niche is product photography. I do portraits on the side here and there, but it's a different world than working with products

http://www.dmcpics.com


----------



## 383838 (Sep 3, 2013)

ibanezfrelon said:


> Just finished it recently so have a look.
> The site is in english because the plan is to go worldwide.
> Would be grateful if you notice a spelling error to let me know :smile:
> 
> http://lukazanic.com/


I love it.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

you are very talented, and have a wonderful eye! I found your "flashback" series piticularily creative


----------



## glenjohnson44 (Nov 28, 2013)

The International Society of Professional Wedding Photographers


----------

